# Imagine if this happens everyday😎



## Nycmaster1997 (Jul 9, 2019)

5 to 8 trips and don for the day.







if this happens everyday than I will consider uber again!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

How many years ago was that screenshot taken? 😐


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I think the flat rate surge prices have only been around for 2 years? I remember NYE and Thanksgiving Eve surges of 6X. Every Fri Sat bar closing at least 3 to 4X. THOSE were the days.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> How many years ago was that screenshot taken? &#128528;


We had it 4 months ago
They pay if they have too


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Wow! That's one helluva surge! Never seen that even when I used to do X. The most I've ever seen it surge was $6.50 (NYS market). Hell, if it surge like that every day I would quit my "regular job" and become a fulltime uber driver


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Wow! That's one helluva surge! Never seen that even when I used to do X. The most I've ever seen it surge was $6.50 (NYS market). Hell, if it surge like that every day I would quit my "regular job" and become a fulltime uber driver


Mistake
We had it
Went away (to 6 an hour)
Had it
Went away
Had it
Went away

Uber is best when you don't need them

Now I'm on the couch. I'm not going out for 12 to 14 an hour gross
I expect to go out 10 hours this weekend for 22


ConkeyCrack said:


> Wow! That's one helluva surge! Never seen that even when I used to do X. The most I've ever seen it surge was $6.50 (NYS market). Hell, if it surge like that every day I would quit my "regular job" and become a fulltime uber driver


----------



## Big man xl (Dec 21, 2016)

Nycmaster1997 said:


> 5 to 8 trips and don for the day.
> View attachment 565015
> if this happens everyday than I will consider uber again





Nycmaster1997 said:


> 5 to 8 trips and don for the day.
> View attachment 565015
> if this happens everyday than I will consider uber again!


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Wow. Let me know if it's like that again tonight I may consider going back to X I live 15 minutes away from Yonkers


----------



## Big man xl (Dec 21, 2016)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Wow. Let me know if it's like that again tonight I may consider going back to X I live 15 minutes away from Yonkers


Haha only when it snows. Thursday morning lol


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Ohhhh I see. Never mind then. Lol


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I guess they think drivers are like the Mail man.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ConkeyCrack said:


> I live 15 minutes away from Yonkers


I used to live a block and a half from Yonkers.

I also used to live four and one half blocks from the White House.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I used to live a block and a half from Yonkers.
> 
> I also used to live four and one half blocks from the White House.


I used to live in a White House &#127969;


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

Day 8 of this with no end in sight. Guys in vans are making $50/hr +.


----------

